# He's now known as AM. CH. Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry!!! YAHOOOOOO!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He did it! Jameson is a champion at 10 1/2 months old, finishing today with Winners Dog and Best Puppy and another major! Another major!!! CH. Graphite at Arreau Very-Merry has such a nice ring to it, doesn't it? We can now, officially, at 10 1/2 months old, put the CH. in front of his name! Ann Marie D'Onofrio Lucey-(Jessie's Mom)- thank you for looking after our boy , keeping him in wonderful condition and sweet spirits! You are a Class A Poodle Mama and I hope we can continue having great success with this gentleman and do this again in a year or two with another baby! Very-Merry Poodles...how can we thank you enough? What a wonderful boy you entrusted to us! I will be eternally grateful! Paul Clas...What a team you two have been! I look forward to you both coming to Canada later this year, getting my hands on my boy for the first time and wallowing in watching him become a Canadian Champion. Chrystal Murray...I am sure you have known since you had Quincy that I think you are a magician with the scissors, and thank you from the bottom fo my heart for the incredible care and work you did on this glorious teenager to have him look so beautiful in the ring! My heart is so full right now!

Today after his win...



These are from last weekend in Virginia:









We have a couple more win photos on their way and I will post when they arrive.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

:congrats:That's awesome. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*:cheers2:CONGRATULATIONS, JAMESON!!*:congrats:
I have enjoyed watching Jameson's stellar accomplishments on his resident "momma's," *Jessie's* *Mom*'s, Facebook page. I am DELIGHTED with his success!! Bet you can't wait to finally meet Jameson in person, huh Cherie?! Maybe at PCA? Such an _amazing_ story how *Jessie's Mom *was a pet poodle owner and first time attendee at PCA last year. Look how she's soared!! :adore:Very-Merry bred a_ beautiful_ winner, a true CHAMPION, he's really made his mark in the U.S.! Good for her, good for "team Jameson," and hats off to *Jessie's Mom*, managing all this while her dear mother's health is failing.:clap2: Good boy, JAMESON!! *:cheers2:*


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ta DA! Great job to all of you! And to think I hadn't even started showing Jazz at that age. LOL Many people who have a puppy champion choose to keep going for a Grand Champion. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> *:cheers2:CONGRATULATIONS, JAMESON!!*:congrats:
> I have enjoyed watching Jameson's stellar accomplishments on his resident "momma's," *Jessie's* *Mom*'s, Facebook page. I am DELIGHTED with his success!! Bet you can't wait to finally meet Jameson in person, huh Cherie?! Maybe at PCA? Such an _amazing_ story how *Jessie's Mom *was a pet poodle owner and first time attendee at PCA last year. Look how she's soared!! :adore:Very-Merry bred a_ beautiful_ winner, a true CHAMPION, he's really made his mark in the U.S. Good for her, good for "team Jameson," and hats off to *Jessie's Mom*, managing all this while her dear mother's health is failing.:clap2: Good boy, JAMESON!! *:cheers2:*


It has been so hard to be so far from where all of this is going on! I cannot wait to meet him! Yes, Ann Marie has been going through a lot with her Mom this past couple of weeks, and I feel this win today was Heaven sent, something happy and positive to help balance out all of the worry and stress she has been under with her beloved Mom so ill. If our weather did not STINK the way is has, we would have been at some of his shows. But travelling has certainly not even been a consideration with the horrific winter we've been experiencing. When I spoke to Ann marie on the phone, I was covered in goosebumps and she was sobbing. We are quite the pair! LOL! Yes- I said to her "Imagine! Your first involvement in the breeding world, and your first show baby is a champ at 10 1/2 months old!" Hoping we can keep celebrating many more wins in his future, and share the experience with another baby in a year or two. Thanks very much!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations. Jamison is magnificent.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Ta DA! Great job to all of you! And to think I hadn't even started showing Jazz at that age. LOL Many people who have a puppy champion choose to keep going for a Grand Champion. Any thoughts on that? [/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much!! That is our plan. He will be going into pattern this week and will sit out growing coat until Paul and Chrystal think he is ready and we will shoot for his Grand. He will also be coming to Canada with Paul at the other end of the lead to pursue his Canadian championship too.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He is saying in the first picture "Look at my pretty ribbons,momma!"
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! Congrats, well deserved


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations on a great win! and jameson keeps smiling away! i think he has known all along he was going to go out and win.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, so young! He is really stellar and it has been a joy following his successes...many congratulations. He is SO gorgeous!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep watching for him. He will be going to PCA in April. He is coming to Canada in pursuit of his Canadian championship. And we are likely going to try for his American grand championship.

Thank you all so much for sharing this excitement with us! This is one of those things where you just want to scream it to the world. It is so nice to have people to share it with.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats Cherie and Jessie's mom, as you know I have always been a "white" gal but can't stop thinking about the beautiful blacks I have seen lately. Jessie's mom, what wonderful care you have taken of this beautiful boy!! I hope your mom feels better soon!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YIPPPEEEE!!!!! That Canadian championship will be a piece of cake now! He is EXQUISITE!!!!!.....................Hmmm, now wouldn't it be fun to be rich enough to go for "International Champion" and go to Europe? Oh yeah, & Mexico too! He's good enough I bet! I dream BIG for everybody LOL!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congratulations! :beerclank:


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you for your wishes for my mom and for cheering jameson on!


Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Congrats Cherie and Jessie's mom, as you know I have always been a "white" gal but can't stop thinking about the beautiful blacks I have seen lately. Jessie's mom, what wonderful care you have taken of this beautiful boy!! I hope your mom feels better soon!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! magnificently beautiful royal-looking poodle!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Gosh, I woke up this morning overwhelmed with emotion. We know of so many people desperately ill right now, and I have been so focused on praying for them and their families, this news about our boy yesterday really did kind of put me into shock. Good news is always so welcome and this was a ray of much needed sunshine. I really feel the timing was Heaven sent for both Jessie's Mom and myself with all of the bad, scary news we have heard lately. Thank you for all of your kind words and for sharing this with us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OMGosh!!!He's absolutely stunning. Big congrats on such a big win! You must be over the top thrilled! And it is hard when you have to balance that with the sad things that are happening. I'm so very sorry for that. But life must go on and you deserve to feel happy about your dogs and how great they're doing. (((hugs)))


----------



## Penang (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your new Champion! You have a true star there.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, that was fast. Hopefully this is just the start of great things for him. Sounds like some good news was needed, hopefully health news will turn positive too.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! He's such a lovely boy and has such a masculine face


----------



## Spicoli's Mom (Jan 25, 2014)

Congratulations. He is beautiful! I know you are very proud.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Jessie's Mom, I will continue to pray for health and healing. 

Wow, I am soooooo impressed with the love, devotion and hard (very hard) work you all have put into this beautiful, young, bright and shining star!
The whole Team Jameson is such an inspiration - just look what can be accomplished with hard work and dedication, and in the face of sadness and adversity. You folks all rock! 
Arreau, I am so impressed (and a wee bit envious) I am so happy for you!
Jameson - Good Boy! Good, Good Boy!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations! I don't know much about the show world but enough to know this is a big deal!  Looking forward to more pics of him too.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow--how exciting! Congratulations to Jameson and to Arreau and Jessie's mom.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

BorderKelpie said:


> Jessie's Mom, I will continue to pray for health and healing.
> 
> Wow, I am soooooo impressed with the love, devotion and hard (very hard) work you all have put into this beautiful, young, bright and shining star!
> The whole Team Jameson is such an inspiration - just look what can be accomplished with hard work and dedication, and in the face of sadness and adversity. You folks all rock!
> ...


Ann Marie's mom passed away this week. I ask that we all uplift her in prayer while she begins the grieving process. Losing your Mother is one of the most intense losses we will ever face. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Will pray for them....I cannot imagine losing your mother. I would be devastated...I will be ....


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

thank you for your prayers. they are much need and much appreciated. this has been a week of extremes - extreme happiness that our boy finished his CH title, and extreme pain over the loss of my mom. both things seem surreal to me. i just can't wait till jameson comes home on sunday so he can distract me with his crazy puppy antics.


hopetocurl said:


> Will pray for them....I cannot imagine losing your mother. I would be devastated...I will be ....


----------



## Penang (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations! What a magnificent poodle! CH Jameson's pose on the stand says it all. Glad to see your hard work being recognized in the ring, again.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

What a wonderful accomplishment! Beautiful boy! Congrats to all!


----------

